# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Burt, rehabilitation robot, Barrett Technology Inc., Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Barrett Technology Inc.

medical.barrett.com

----------


## Airicist

All about Burt

Published on Aug 12, 2019




> The Engineering Manager at Barrett Technology talks all about the rehabilitation robot Burt.

----------


## Airicist

Burt is the user-friendly robot

Published on Aug 15, 2019




> Three reasons why burt, our rehabilitation robot, is so user-friendly!

----------


## Airicist

How Burt can help with neurorehabilitation

Published on Aug 15, 2019

----------

